# War Club ....i know not a stick....



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

So this morning while out wood hunting, I came across a piece at first though was not suitable for a walking stick, but for some reason I always came back to it and played around with it, Not knowing why I would just put it back...couple of hours passed and on my way back to the car I glanced over again at it...and holy crap ! that stick is not a stick its a war club in hiding....I grabbed the branch and off I went. got home and down to my bat cave I went...trim....cut....shape....and 5 hours later...the war club is ready for battle.








This thing has no real purpose but it was a lot of fun to make...maybe ill keep it &#8230;.I do live in Hamilton


----------



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

I like objects created with wood.

Do you have more photos?


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

So Hamilton is a pretty rough town, eh?

Turned out cool. I've seen pictures of the war clubs made by the indigenous people here. They were mostly carved root balls, the roots carved into spikes and fire-hardened.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

dww2 said:


> So Hamilton is a pretty rough town, eh? Turned out cool. I've seen pictures of the war clubs made by the indigenous people here. They were mostly carved root balls, the roots carved into spikes and fire-hardened.


Well lets just say that 10 years ago when I moved here, it was not to bad no different than what you would find in a big city, but this year, gun related crimes ( shootings ) have risen to the point where it is triple from last year at the same time. Police forces are scratching their heads, even created a new special unit to attack this problem. Seriously considering moving to the country next year.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow! I wouldn't have thought that in a million years. I can see it here in the US with the insanely easy access to guns, but would never have imagined it in Canada. The world is definitely a different place than when I was a kid.

In rural Maine, the only gun violence we tend to see is family issues gone very, very bad.


But the availability of walking stick material is good.


----------



## Peterp (Mar 2, 2019)

Back about 3 years ago, there was a housing market boom, where residents from Toronto ( about 45 mins from Hamilton ) starting bidding wars on hamilton houses, houses that would normally sell for 350.000 sold for 6 or even 700.000 ...Hamilton population back then was about 500.000 its now at 700.000 give and take ...that increase in population that came from Toronto was not the best of the crop...with that the same years saw a rise in gun violance in Toronto...that transfered over to Hamilton. 90% of the seized guns in the solved crimes are all from black markets. to give you a idea of the gun laws here it takes about 3 to 4 months for a persone to get a restricted hand gun permit. and once you do get it , you have to be a member of a gun club. you can only use your gun at this club. let say you go to the club, then decided to take a trip and divert from the 50 km radius alowed when in possesion of your gun you will have t=your license revoked and you will be charged with criminal intent.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Nice to see someone else making clubs. I have a few pieces that are too short for walking sticks but have parts of the larger branches, that I thought might make good clubs. I should finish them. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

